# Adult-oncet acne...Do hormones for menopause help?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

If you read on another post, I had adult-oncet acne (started in late 30's to early 40's), did the antibiotics, and ended up with an intestinal yeast over-growth problem. I was treated with an antifungal, and it helped. I am now weening off it, and my adult-oncet acne is back full-force. I can't stand it anymore! My husband just ordered Proactiv for me (his Valentine gift for me). How sweet. Hasn't come yet. I was on an acne B. board and the success rate there seemed to be marginal. Needless to say, I am not getting my hopes up. I also have a call in to a Gyno Physician Assist (an old acquaintence of mine), to see whether she knows if hormonal therapy is helpful. I had a hyster a few years ago for endo. when they couldn't figure out my yeast problem. One thing I fear, though, is that if I do hormonal therapy, it may again, in turn, cause another yeast problem. (I was first diagnosed with IBS when on Birth Control Pills). Perhaps the hormones for menopause are a little different.Anyway, I was just wanted to know if anyone had any experience with this. Just when I thought my life was starting to get on track again, now I am too embarrassed to be seen in public. It doesn't help my self-esteem when I am thinking about job hunting. Please heeeeeelp!!!!!!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Moldie,I am only 30 so no menopause, but I have used Differin for a few months. It was prescribed by my dermatologist for Adult Onset Acne. At first, it made my face worst. (fyi: My favorite prodcuts for acne is Neutrogena.)Jen


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Moldie, I never had acne - even as a teen - until my 30's. My adult acne was caused by my thyroid hormones going whacky on me.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

sorry, moldie, that you are still having to deal with this.... (guess you never tried my - oohh - vinegar trick?!)


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

Good Luck with the Proactiv. I have been using it for several months and it has been an absolute miracle for me. The first 2 weeks or so was rough until my skin got used to it. Now it is smooth, soft and clear. I started off using it 2 time a day and then went to just using it at night because it does tend to really dry out your skin.Now the bad news - I am 4 months pregnant and it stop working as well as it had. I stopped my shipments until July. The baby is great news though.Good Luck, I hope it works for you.Mindy


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

where did you get on a BB for proavtiv


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

First of all, thanks for the responses. The acne board was just a general board for acne sufferers and not for Proactiv. Here is the link, if you would like to check it out: http://www.absoluteacneinfo.com/cgi-bin/ac...&conf=DCConfID1 I changed my name to protect my innocence.







I didn't post a lot there, but did a little to try and get a feel for what people were having success with. Mostly, they seem to be struggling with their problem, not unlike the people on the boards here.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I always had lovely skin throughout my teen years and then in my 30s I started having a problem with it. I have a skin condition known as Rosacea. I do not have any pimples, my skin is clear and smooth, however , there is constant redness. Stress, sudden changes of temperature, foods, are all things that can make it worse.The only thing that helped was taking antibiotics like tetracycline and minocycline, which I did for a couple of years. I stopped taking them though, because antibiotics are not good for you, especially over an extended period of time.Some days are better than others , although I wish there was a way to get rid of it, at least a less harmful way.I just deal with it the best I can.Does anyone else have this.. it is considered an adult form of acne .


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I have rosacea Jeannie D. Got it in my 30's. I use Metro Gel for it....but wish there was something more to do for it. At first I thought I was allergic to water as my face would flush red after a shower...not even a hot shower!


----------



## pdb (Jun 28, 2001)

I never had acne until I was in my mid 20s. Since then I've been on 3 different antibiotics, used Retin-A and Noritate creams. And I swear that the one thing that has made the most difference in getting rid of my acne isn't even a prescription - it's Nuetrogena's Healthy Skin Face Lotion. It has glycolic acid in it, which as I understand it, dissolves the "glue" that binds dead skin cells together. Dead skin cells block your pores, and dirt and bacteria get trapped, causing acne. Breaking down the dead cells stops this process. I also use Neutrogena's Deep Clean Cleanser with salicylic acid which helps to exfoliate skin. Using these products together has made my skin much clearer, and now my skin actually glows!The only thing about the Face Lotion is that the glycolic acid can be somewhat irritating. They make a version for delicate skin, but I found it didn't work nearly as well, probably because it has less glycolic acid in it. So if your skin is really delicate, it may not be the right choice for you. The skin on my nose is more sensitive for some reason, so I only apply it on my nose every other day.I hope this helps someone! I know how frustrating acne can be. It seems like other people have had success with ProActiv, but it has benzoyl peroxide in it and I'm allergic to it. Makes my face BRIGHT red!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Has anyone every tried the Murad system ??I did, but guess not long enough because it irritated my face a lot, but that is what happens in the first couple of weeks until your skin gets used to it. I may have given up too easily.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I was going to try the Murad first, Jeanne, because it had a better efficacy rating, according to the web. Kmottus had mentioned it one time too. I decided not to, because I feel that I am sensitive to salicylic acid. I tried the Proactiv last night. When I got up this morning, I felt good about it. Then when I reapplied it this morning, my face began to feel worse, so I washed it off. I have a feeling that I have such sensitive skin that I should only use it once a day. We'll see what happens with that. Otherwise, I'm shipping it back. I should send back some photos, too. This is my face before, and this is my face after, for better or for worse!







I use the Nutragena face lotion for sensitive skin, and I like it, but it doesn't get rid of the zits. I do think there is something internally wrong with me (hormone wise), but we'll see what the dermatologist says on Tues. (unless I really think the Proactiv is working then, and cancel my appointment). It did say in his bio. that he considers underlying conditions.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Moldie, how did you get your hands on your dermatologists bio? I'd love to be able to research for a new Endocrinologist!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

The Clinic that took him on wrote something in the paper about him or actually, it might have been one he wrote himself, and they approved. Sorry, I wouldn't know how else you would get one, unless you ask the Clinic for one or the doc, himself, would have one (if you could believe it). That would be the only ways I would know, unless you would contact all the schools he went to and other places he worked at, as well.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I have had acne since I was 14 years old, with varying degrees of severity. I tried tetracycline, erythromycin, Differin, Retin-A, benzomycin, and Proactiv solution.Nothing worked until I found two great things - Ortho-Tri-Cyclen birth control pills (the kind that help keep your skin clear) and Bye-Bye Blemish drying solution (can be found at Sally Beauty Supply - Mario Badescu in New York City makes a much more expensive version of this acne treatment). The birth control have given me some side effects, like nausea and depression, but they have worked wonders for my skin when nothing else did. I still get an occasional breakout, and that's when the Bye-Bye Blemish comes in. It dries up pimples like nothing else!!Hope this helps.


----------

